# black or white crappie?



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

sorry, I'm not experienced enough... I am thinking it is a dark white crappie due to the vertical bands... probably wrong too! lol


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

I would say its a male white crappie 100%

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

looks like a white to me

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Count the rays. At least I think that is the only way to know for sure. If I had to guess I would agree with the earlier calls. I think a lot of folks call black colored crappie blacks and white colored one whites. It just ain't quite that simple, especially during the spawn.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

The only true way to tell is the dorsal fin spines.white has 6,black has 7 to 8.also,white crappie is the only sunfish with the same number of spines on dorsal and anal fins.bars or lines or spots depend on alot of things,water clarity,breeding cycle ect.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Photog, 
As people have stated before, the fin spines are the only true way to tell!
A white Crappie Male during the Spawn will get his "Breeding Colors" on and look like he's Black!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

definitley a white


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

100% white nest guarding male. those boys go back in the water as fast as i can release them...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yip - No doubt a white guarding the nest. An average female will lay 50,000 to 80,000 eggs so as you can see the males have a big job to do.

One way to tell forsure is to count the dorsal fins - A black will have 7 or 8 where a white will only have 5 to 6. During the spawn sometimes this is the only way to tell on the males.


----------

